# I need another Noreve case - Please help me decide.....



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I love my new light purple noreve case for my kindle and would love to have another one.  I am looking at Sandy Vintage, Jean Vintage or Ocean Blue, or Platinum...  Which one would you choose?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

when I try noreve again it will be the jean vintage so that would be my choice.  please let us know what you decide


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

jean vintage sounds nice


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Sandy Vintage or Platinum.  I think everyone who thinks they want more than one case should have at least one "neutral" color choice.  Once I went to the Sandy Vintage, nothing has tempted me a whole lot, because it simply goes with any bag or skin I might want to change to.

Might save money in the long run, I know it has for me!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I really like the Sandy Vintage .... I almost bought one a year ago but life got in the way ...


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I am leaning toward neutral too - makes picking skins so much more fun....  Sandy Vintage appeals to me because I bet it feels so soft..... Platinum looks like it could be a really different, sparkly neutral....  Sandy Vintage?  Platinum?  Too bad I can't afford both


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

My vote is for platinum because that's what I ordered last week!


----------



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

http://www.casescoop.com/2009/06/24/noreves-color-and-texture-breakdown/

Great article & pictures of the different Noreve colors & textures. Their website makes it pretty hard to really tell what some of the colors are like. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I think the Platinum would be SO elegant! That's the choice for my next one...but I'm waiting until others get theirs and can post pics, before I decide


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Just had to update - Well, I was really bad and ordered both the Sandy Vintage and Platinum covers.  I thought Platinum would be perfect for summer and Sandy Vintage would be perfect for winter - but really I just wanted an excuse to get them both  .  I love that they will go with lots of different skins also.  My light purple noreve will probably go live on the Kindle that my daughter is getting for her birthday in July..... 

Noreve is definitely the cover for me - love how light and easy it is to read with....  I can't wait to see my new ones!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hooray, Pattyaz! Please post pics when you get them...you'll help to enable me that way!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

good for you!  I would be torn between the platinum and the green if I ever ordered another.  Probably platinum.  Can't wait to see photos!  That should be around Father's Day, right?  :: chuckles to self ::


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

please let us know how the platinum handles wear


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the Platinum on order but it sounds like it will be a month.. I got an email saying it was a custom case so it would be 15-20 working days.. so I am thinking a month or so. I hope its worth it


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I will definitely attempt to post pictures when the covers arrive. I am not expecting to see the covers for about a month - but I have my light purple to tide me over. I am hoping the platinum wears well (I have 3 kids and 3 dogs - so I definitely will put it to the test  ). The Noreve site seems to imply this treated leather is pretty sturdy. There is a better picture of the platinum color if you go to this link:
http://www.htchero.fr/2010/03/test-housse-noreve-tradition-c.html

The site is in French, but I bet the color is more accurate than Noreve. On the Noreve site, it almost looks white - but this actually looks silver.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see all the Platinum orders! Patrizia, it WILL be worth the wait! I love my black one....but I NEED a Platinum one!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you, Pattyaz, for that Frnech site. The Platinum is quite like I pictured it....maybe I won't wait until everyone gets theirs to order mine


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

hmmm, that looks more silver to me.  I was thinking it was  a pearly white with some shine to it.  I'll be eager to see your pics.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

pattyaz said:


> I will definitely attempt to post pictures when the covers arrive. I am not expecting to see the covers for about a month - but I have my light purple to tide me over. I am hoping the platinum wears well (I have 3 kids and 3 dogs - so I definitely will put it to the test  ). The Noreve site seems to imply this treated leather is pretty sturdy. There is a better picture of the platinum color if you go to this link:
> http://www.htchero.fr/2010/03/test-housse-noreve-tradition-c.html
> 
> The site is in French, but I bet the color is more accurate than Noreve. On the Noreve site, it almost looks white - but this actually looks silver.


Thanks for posting the link...the color is just how I imagined it. Now I really can't wait to get my platinum Noreve!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

With the Euro down to about $1.25 to the US dollar, now may be a great time to order a Noreve.
Judith


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Our Aussie dollar totally tanked today - lucky I ordered another cover a week ago hey?  This one is orange, orange is my winter colour!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Our Aussie dollar totally tanked today - lucky I ordered another cover a week ago hey? This one is orange, orange is my winter colour!


I really like the orange cover. I was thinking about getting it for Halloween but decided I wouldn't use it enough, lol.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Pattyaz, congratulations on the new covers, hope you like them. I could never get rid of the purple, I love that color.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I am not really getting rid of the purple - I am just letting my daughter (who is almost 13) borrow it.  I may snag it back from her to mix things up.  I think the purple is beautiful!!  It helped my hubby to think that I am "giving" my current cover to my daughter so I "need" two more  .....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> hmmm, that looks more silver to me. I was thinking it was a pearly white with some shine to it. I'll be eager to see your pics.


I agree, Gwennie, it looks silver to me. I'll be anxious to see pictures when people start receiving theirs.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess I think of the color Platinum as light silver - so I wasn't surprised that the case looks silver.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Patty, you're right, Platinum is actually a silver color; I guess I was expecting it to be more toward the white shade.

Speaking of white, since I got my pink Noreve, I'm already looking at the web site (and calculating when I'll be able to get another one), and I keep telling myself I'm crazy, but for some reason I'm thinking a Noreve in plain White would be beautiful.  I wish they had some better pictures.


----------

